# Display AIFF Chunks



## masterd.bin (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi everyone

I have some aiff multichannel file (5.1) and I need to access the chunks for an multichannel stereo mixdown (with HRTF). How can I display all the chunks information?

thanks


----------

